

5 Tips To Increase Desktop Software Sales - bernardoporto
http://deskmetrics.com/blog/2011/5-tips-increase-desktop-software-sales/

======
patio11
Flagged for obvious advice written poorly and substantiated by nothing. ("SEO,
Search Engine Optimization, can influence sales as much as 3-7%." _boggles_ )

------
mishmash
Items 1-5: release on the Mac App Store. ;)

